# any team penners.( it's a sport on horses)



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

are you a team penner if you are where at i luv penning it is addictive and super fun  this is the baby i am training to pen


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

What exactly is team penning?


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

team penning is very exciting!!!!! :lol: there is about32 cattle at one end of the arena and a 10X10 pen at the other the cows r # three1's,three2's,three3's, Ect. what ever # the announcer calls u have to get all3 of the # and put them in the pen and the best time wins it is very big where i live.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Spoiledrottenpenner. You have already created a thread regarding this in the breeds section. I'm locking this one since others have already been made. :wink:


----------

